

Ask HN: How many internet-connected microphones are in the same room as you? - cryptoz

A scary thought experiment. How many different manufacturers? How many different connections? Which countries did those phones come from?
======
dm2
There are usually multiple microphones in phones and tablets.

I have 7 devices in my office with microphones that I use ocassionally. 2 of
them are phones and have the potential to be always-on (hopefully not though).
I have a webcam / microphone that I keep off and covered. The others are
tablets and laptops which are usually off. I also have a small robot that is
always listening (not recording sound) and he has WiFi, I know he's not
"thinking", but sometimes I wonder...

------
lazyjones
3 (iPhone, iPad, iMac) plus one that is electrically switched off (headset).

------
dholowiski
I checked, none of mine were manufactured in the USA, so I'm safe.

------
nether
No.

------
ParadisoShlee
38

------
cl8ton
42

